# Quart of Blood Technique



## ShortBridge (Nov 15, 2016)

Something I've been working on lately.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 17, 2016)

YEAH

One of my all-time favorite movies

I figure I'll try the Quart Of Blood Technique after I develop "the glow" though.


----------

